# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D printed 28mm Miniatures Game - www.wargame2080.com

## Axebaneblade

UPDATE: The Wargame 2080 online store at http://www.wargame2080.com has finally launched with 30 products, including these heavy infantry and a light tank:








Hello 3Dprintboard community!

My name is Daniel Walthall and I am currently developing a 28mm miniatures game designed from the ground up for 3D printing. It is called Wargame 2080 and the game is currently in a private alpha testing phase. The game will be affordable in many ways _(all game rules and faction army/unit data will always be free, a starter set priced at only $65, some units are usable by all factions reducing the need to re-buy everything to start a new faction, and frequent sales that place the entire online store 10-20% off)_ and the miniatures are designed with interchangeable weapons. Some even have removable armor plates that can be popped off when they are destroyed during battle!

11 units have already been created, including the 3D models for them, and by the time beta testing ends, this number will likely be around 18 or more. Units will be considered Standard _(usable by all factions)_ or Prototype _(usable only by one faction)_ and there are also Standard weapons and Prototype weapons that work in a similar way. The game will launch with 4 factions, and more factions/units/weapons will be added over time, always with army/unit data provided for FREE at Wargame2080.com

For those who are curious just how affordable a 3D printed 28mm miniatures game can be, here's a quick snippet of the pricing structure of some of the units that have already been created (these prices are preliminary and subject to change):

Full-Squad (6 models) of light infantry:  $25
Full-Squad (6 models) of heavy infantry:  $35
Light Mech:  $20
Light Tank:  $35

Also, keep in mind that those prices are for high quality miniatures printed on the expensive Selective Laser Sintering (SLS) printers, not the lower resolution home printers! Having said that, Wargame 2080 will not be leaving owners of home printers out in the dark. In fact, I plan to release at least 2 of the standard units completely free as an STL file, allowing you to print as many of those units as you wish, albeit with a little less detail than the SLS printed miniatures. I feel that it is only fair to allow some of the basic designs to be printed at home, since there will be plenty of other special units and prototype weapons that I will be selling on the game's website. Keep in mind though that the models printed at home might require a little assembly after printing.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask! To check out the website, please go to Wargame2080.com

----------


## Axebaneblade

I have updated the website with more images and information, including this image of the first 3D printed designs!

Battlegroup.jpg

----------


## Axebaneblade

I put a new Unit Preview up on the Wargame 2080 website of a prototype unit for the Vanguard Faction:

Vanguard_Defenders.jpg

----------


## Axebaneblade

I updated the Wargame 2080 website with the first Developer Blog. It covers the topic of.. well..  cover! I explain some of my thoughts on  typical cover systems for tabletop games, and explain how Wargame 2080  will handle it:

http://www.wargame2080.com/?p=75

----------


## Axebaneblade

I have updated the original post with a picture of the first fully painted miniatures for my 3D printed game.

Also, the online store is finally open for business at www.wargame2080.com ! During the Alpha Testing phase, ALL products in the online store are 20% off!

----------


## MiguelKendrick

What do you think is the best material in 3D printing miniatures? I find 1.75mm ABS filament excellent when it comes to miniature 3D modelling. I didn’t tweak it a lot because I watch over its print bed temperature.

----------

